# Veiny boobs !!



## Shiz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi 
Did anyone get veiny (.Y.) with crinone progesterone pessaries, mine look like a road map. The veins are huge in places and go right up to my collar bone. The pain in my (.Y.) is like nothing I have ever experienced before so much so that I dread taking my bra off at night !! 
Shiz


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure did!!  Road maps  

Painful huh  And no more sleeping on your front!!

Unfortunately I got myself all excited as I thought it was a sign of pregnancy, but I got BFNs, so it really is just the meds.

Good luck Shiz!


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

First two days after the trigger shot they were really painful and I slept in a bra one night. Now slightly tender - I think this is alll down to the progesterone.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yep, I've had veiny swollen tender boobs with itchy nips during 2ww.....on natural cycles following ovulation (due to the progesterone released) and on treatment cycles due to the progesterone support and the HCG trigger injection prior to EC.

I know it's really hard but try not to over analyse anything as the drugs can cause so many side effects and symptoms there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

Here's just a few of the side effects/symptoms of progesterone...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Good luck
Natasha


----------

